# Online Ridley Dealers



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Trying to get pricing info for a Triton C (the version w/ the Carbon seatstays). Can anyone suggest some sites w/ decent reputations? I know, there's used on e-Bay, but that's kind of hit-or-miss. Unfortunately, GVH doesn't offer the Triton C, but rather the full alloy version.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Bumping (more polite than burping).


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

You don't see many of those in states but quite popular here in Europe so you might have to expand the net.


----------

